

Don't Trust Stories - VMG
http://www.ted.com/talks/tyler_cowen_be_suspicious_of_stories.html

======
gvb
A pretty good list of the "seven types of stories":
[http://aglssofwter.blogspot.com/2010/05/seven-types-of-
stori...](http://aglssofwter.blogspot.com/2010/05/seven-types-of-stories.html)

------
VMG
transcript:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/8w1/transcript_tyler_cowen_on_storie...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/8w1/transcript_tyler_cowen_on_stories/)

